# To isolate or not



## coorsdrinkr (Jan 26, 2008)

Mornin' guys,

I'll try and keep this real simple. 

1. 100 ft oval
2. 3 track feeders(14 gauge) at 33.33ft each


What I would like to know is if I should put in the plastic joiners to isolate each 'district' or does it really matter? Seems to me that if I did then it would help later if I developed problems with power in any of the 'distict'(sections of track).

Oh yeah,I'll be running DC.


Thanx,
Ron Corcoran


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Whan I was running track power I actully had 4 sections and each had a fuse. It was a black plactic tube type from Little Fuse. It was right where the wire attached to the track. But I had never had a problem with power. I used Rail clamps at each joint. 

Your Idea is a good one. So if you want to put in the work and the expense ( which I don't think is that great) Go for it. Cant hurt. 


PS My layout at that time was 48 Ft x 77 feet


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

As JJ says it wouldn't hurt. My experience with DC is that without gaps the current circles the track in both directions. It actually will take two gaps to cause the train to stop. You could have one gap and never know it until the second one develops. I find that by running an engine forward until it stops shows one break and then reversing the engine until it stops shows the other.

Needless to say that using lighted cars (using track power) will cause some problems with the test. 


Chuck


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

Ron, 
you dont need to isolate the sections, if they are powered from the same pack. 
but it might come in handy, if you later decide to make a block system to run various trains.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Besides the obvious "easier troubleshooting," what do you stand to gain by isolating each section? By not isolating the sections, you've got three feeders providing redundant points of power to the entire loop, which I think would be more advantageous. If you've got a break in power, you know it's between two of the feed points, so that right there limits your search for the offending gaps in terms of easing troubleshooting. And--as Chuck said, it will have to be two offending gaps to actually break the power. With one feeder per isoltated section, it only would take one bad joint to stop the train because you've got a planned gap at the isolation point. In either case, you know pretty much where the bad joint is, because that's where the train stops. Locating it isn't really all that difficult. 

The feeders are fine (though arguably overkill for something as small as 100' of track), but unless you've got some other reason to isolate each section (stopping one train while running another on a different section), I'd not put any gaps in the rail. The benefits of the redundancy outweigh any other advantages you may otherwise gain. 

Later, 

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

I tend to agree with EBT,

If you don't plan to have blocks, then there isn't a real need to isolate your track. 


We used to run track power and had to isolate a section for a reverse loop and another section for a turntable, but I didn't isolate any other sections. Now that we run trains via battery power, I use the track power to power switch stand lights. Good way to do it since I didn't have to run wire along the right of way...we use the rail as the wire


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

If you think that in the future you may want to convert to a "block" system with two power packs and douple throw/center off electrical switches so that you can run two trains independantly for any reason (e.g., operations with two engineers, park a train, etc.), I would determine where the insulators made the most sense and install them and the feeders while installing the track as it would be easier now than later once you have everything in place and the vegetation has grown in. You only need to insulate one side, but you need to be consistent.

However, until I actually installed the double throw/center off switches, I would simply solder jumper wires around the isolators so that everything is electrically connected at the track level and connect all of the feeders to the single power pack. When you are ready to add the switches, simply cut/remove the jumpers and you don't have to disturb anything.

"Chance favors the prepared mind."


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I isolated my sections, but have a fair number of feeders because I have some trains that pull nearly 10 amps. 

With that kind of current draw, poor joints make a noticable difference. Having the isolated sections makes a world of difference in troubleshooting, so that's the way I have kept it. 

Having enough feeders, I have not had any negatives in this setup... i.e. I did not get any better performance by not having the same number of feeders and all conducting joiners. 

I'd say my case is pretty extreme in relation to the "average" track power setup, so if it works well for me, it should likewise work fine for lower current applications, given, (important) that you have enough feeders. 

If you have very few feeders spaced far apart, then connecting all the rails together will give you better current capacity. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

With 100' of track and three feeders I wouldn't isolate them for reasons described above. I would use railclamps to insure good conductivity. Besides, sooner or later, you'll start yearning for the simplicity of just putting your engine down on the rails and having it go with no cleaning of track and no worries about power breaks, shorts, etc... and then perhaps we will talk about _battery r/c! (Heh heh heh)







_


----------



## Tom Bray (Jan 20, 2009)

If you use something like the split jaw rail clamps you can always isolate sections at a later date without much difficulty. 

As your layout grows, you may find reasons to break it up. My system has a number of isolated sections that currently all go to a common tie points. Additionally I have 3 distinct areas so I can run DCS on one section of track, DCC in another, and straight DC in the third or any combination that makes sense for what I want to run. 

Recently I added a common section that bridges sections 2 and 3 so I have to be careful what goes where and when. I haven't automated that portion of the layout yet, but I have the parts and it is on the list. 

Tom


----------



## coorsdrinkr (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanx for the replys. I have most of the track down already so I think I'll leave it as is(Brass clamps). Won't be that difficulf to add the plastic joiners later if needed. 
Again, thanks for you responses. 

Ron corcoran


----------

